# Proud of my pups



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Tonight I took Zisso and Nadia to the PetSmart store with me. I have not been there in a long time. At first I was going to just take Nadia in because she has never been there before, but decided at the last minute to take them both in. The lady that teaches some of the classes (OB) has her own large male GSD, Jake. Zisso did not hardly even look at Jake, and when he did for a quick second he was looking thru my legs, like he was hiding. After that, he completely ignored Jake!! Nadia was actually acting scared of Jake. She seemed to want to meet him but seemed like she was unsure. I encouraged her to meet him, and she did like Zman did...hid behind me, peeked thru my legs. Then she finally came around and gave Jake sweet gentle kisses









We walked around the store a bit, and they behaved themselves very nicely. Sat when told, Nadi did a perfect down while I was talking to Jake's mom. They were a perfect picture of well behaved GSD's tonight!







(I am still kind of in shock...LOL) 

On our way out, a lady with her two kids about 8 and 12 yrs old, came in with a gorgeous sable. He was 7 months old, and getting ready to start OB, so was on a flat collar. He was pulling the older child like crazy when they came in, so I walked my two between the cash registers to prevent any conflict. I later had the chance to talk to the lady for a brief moment, and she told me he was extremely excited to be there. He was one big boy and Strong!! Even still, as they were coming in, my two sat next to me and acted like there was nothing going on at all. I am a proud mama tonight


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

way to go!!!


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

your post title is in recent topics so at a glance I thought it said - proud of my pups stool eating.
sorry.... to laugh. When I opened the thread I didn't think it would be brag about glowing behavior.
I'm happy your dogs behaved so impressively. And I'm glad they didn't eat poo in the store.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

hahahhahah at doggydog's post. 

ziso, that is awesome. and wishing ya'll many many many more moments just like tonight


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

OMG!! I laughed so hard I about choked!! Doggydad, that was hilarious!! And I am glad they didn't eat poop in the store too









Thanks everyone!!


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: doggydog proud of my pups stool eating


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great job to all three of you!!!

Doesn't it feel nice to have a well (well, in your case two) trained dog? And for them do perform in public? I love it!

Looks like all the hard work is paying off!

YAY!

*Oh, and Stark wants to know if they got a new toy?


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you Elisabeth!! 

They did not get a new toy. They got to check out the toys but neither one grabbed a new toy so we passed. They also checked out the rawhides and stuff in that row, but did not grab anything. So After I took them back out to the truck I went back in and got them the swett potato treats for being so good. Those things are chewy even for the dogs...LOL..my whole excuse for even going was to get cat food, which I totally spaced out and didn't get *shock*


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

WTG that's great!!


----------



## lovemybeast (Nov 23, 2009)

Z- congrates!

I had a tortie, total tortie with pretty gold eyes. She was a Kiki also! She passed just after she turned 17. I love total torties. When we got her my dh pulled me all the way to the back of the store- yes a horrible pet shop but at least we saved her- and whispered "she's not the cutest cat in the world, you don't have to get the first kitty you see". Like she could hear or something. She was the bestest Kiki girl ever. She originally was Pooky but I had a retainer when I got her and Pooky was really hard to say so we just called her Kiki kitty. She was more a Kiki than a Pooky.


----------

